# Where to find liquid bluing?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

we need some for a science experiment and I have been to 3 stores this afternoon with no luck. I know I've seen it in stores before but don't remember where. I've checked WM, Bilo and DG. I'd prefer to get it local if I can so dd doesn't have to wait to do her experiment.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I got mine at WM. Maby try some small hardware stores around you. Do it best, truevalue ect.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I think I got mine at Kroger. It was with the laundry supplies, probably top shelf where they hide the unusual stuff. 

The kind I have is called Mrs. Stewart's (concentrated liquid bluing).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw some bluing at a local hardware -feed store just last week. It was Mrs. Stewart's brand.

Ok... I have a question... does any one know where to find powdered laundry starch
I cannot find it anywhere. 

I had several boxes stocked up... but I'm down to the bottom!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I went online and Mrs Stewarts doesn't show a store online anywhere near me.....Will check some more groceries and hardware stores though.


----------



## Tatorbug (May 14, 2007)

Menards has it as does Fleet Farm and our local hardware store, Hardware Hank here in WI. Good Luck!


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

any local gun shop should have what your after


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

sometimes they keep in near the dyes.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Google .com can be a persons best friend.
* Where can you buy laundry blue?*
Suppliers of bluing, dolly blue, and other blue-tinted washing whiteners
>>>> main article on laundry blue and bluing
Thank you to everyone who's asked about suppliers of laundry bluing. This list of sources of various kinds of washing blue - liquid, solid, or powder - online should help. If you have any other suggestions, do let us know.
Please read any instructions on the product carefully. Remember both powder and solid lumps may cause blue smears or specks if used incorrectly. All kinds, including liquid, need to be used at the right concentration.
Solid blue always used to be tied in cloth, or put in a bag, and mixed into rinse water by hand; traditional advice says the rinse water should look "sky blue" and the blue bag should be made of thick flannel. It isn't suitable for front-loading washing machines, and you would have to invent your own way of using it in a top-loader.
USA
Liquid bluing is quite easy to buy in the US.
*Mrs Stewart's bluing - on sale at Wal-Mart, also stocked by other stores selling laundry product*s, and online ordering
Bluette - The website used to say it was "sold in the detergent or bleach aisle of most supermarkets and many smaller grocery retailers in the New York area. It is not widely distributed outside of the Northeast" - but that page is no longer there. (May 2009)
If you want solid laundry blue try eBay, where Reckitt's blue is often available. (Although it's sold for magical rituals not laundry, it is the same stuff!)
Canada
Hope some of the US or European ideas will work for you.
UK
Solid cubes of Reckitt's blue sold by the Carbolic Soap Company - also eBay, as above under "USA".
Liquid bluing can be ordered from the USA via Amazon - check the shipping charges.
Powder blue from Ossiversand - see link under "Germany and other European countries".
You may find Robin liquid or powder blue in shops with a lot of supplies imported from the Indian subcontinent.
http://www.oldandinteresting.com/buy-laundry-blue.aspx


----------

